# Petition to ban Overlord Nadrian



## Overlord Nadrian (Nov 14, 2010)

ＩＴ ＩＳ ＮＥＣＥＳＳＡＲＹ ＦＯＲ ＴＨＥ ＷＥＬＦＡＲＥ ＯＦ ＴＨＩＳ ＦＯＲＵＭ。

.ti od tsum uoY

Esiwrehto, ew'er lla demood.

˙x0ןd ʇı op

Look, the corrupt̩̬̳͍̲͓ǐ̿͝o͔͚̺̱͗̓̄n̻̻̞͕͉͈̣̎̒̆ͨ is alre͉̯͉̞̩͙͛͛ͣ́̉a̮̠̤ͯdy ś̵͉̬͔͈̄̌̕ͅţ̵̺̣̮̞͕̘̩̰͂̍͑͂̂͒͢ȁ̝̥̦͖͖̺͙ͫͬͧͣ͑͑͘ͅr̷̭̮̲̬̗͌͆ͤ͋́t̵͍͎͛i̭͚̺̼͉̭͖̽̓͢n̤̲̜̺̝̟ͨ͊ͪͫ̎̿͑ͯ̓̀͢g̶̤͉̼͛̇͂̐̚͞. H̶ͪ͂ͪ̒̾̈́̂̽̄́̃̋̎̏̄͛̚҉͕̺̤̖͉̙͈̲͔ẻ͋̃ͭ̈͏̶͡͏̥̠͓̺͚̺̭̗̩̦̘̗̝̯̖͙̱͢ͅľ̨̨̻̗̦͚͔͓̫͙̥̆ͩ̄ͨ͑͆̊ͮ̓̿͒̄ͯͬ̑͟͡͡p̱̹̜̗̦̦̈ͭ͒͑́͢͡.̠̪͚̰̠̙͚̪̭͋̑͑̄̌̊͆̅͑ͫ̽̂̂͆̽͆͞.̧̬̻̙̪̐̒ͤ̋́ͦ̄̈́ͮͥ̓ͩ͋̂̀͡.̢̤̗̱̞̗̩͖̬̌̅̀̓̑


----------



## mameks (Nov 14, 2010)

yes


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Nov 14, 2010)




----------



## mameks (Nov 14, 2010)




----------



## ProtoKun7 (Nov 14, 2010)

Never heard of him.


----------



## Rydian (Nov 14, 2010)

Heh, I lol'd.


Protokun: He just went around trolling and flaming.


----------



## Domination (Nov 14, 2010)

You know, Nathan is questioning the admins' decision... So we have an excuse to ban him now, which is a good thing.

Just sayin'.

P.S. Re-ban Rockstar.


----------



## Rydian (Nov 14, 2010)

Holy shit I need your help!
I found this spellbook on some
website and I thought it was just
a joke, so I started reading some
of it and oh god, the corrupt̩̬̳͍̲͓ǐ̿͝o͔͚̺̱͗̓̄n̻̻̞͕͉͈̣̎̒̆ͨ is alre͉̯͉̞̩͙͛͛ͣ́̉a̮̠̤ͯdy ś̵͉̬͔͈̄̌̕ͅţ̵̺̣̮̞͕̘̩̰͂̍͑͂̂͒͢ȁ̝̥̦͖͖̺͙ͫͬͧͣ͑͑͘ͅr̷̭̮̲̬̗͌͆ͤ͋́t̵͍͎͛i̭͚̺̼͉̭͖̽̓͢n̤̲̜̺̝̟ͨ͊ͪͫ̎̿͑ͯ̓̀͢g̶̤͉̼͛̇͂̐̚͞. h̶ͪ͂ͪ̒̾̈́̂̽̄́̃̋̎̏̄͛̚҉͕̺̤̖͉̙͈̲͔ẻ͋̃ͭ̈͏̶͡͏̥̠͓̺͚̺̭̗̩̦̘̗̝̯̖͙̱͢ͅľ̨̨̻̗̦͚͔͓̫͙̥̆ͩ̄ͨ͑͆̊ͮ̓̿͒̄ͯͬ̑͟͡͡p̱̹̜̗̦̦̈ͭ͒͑́͢͡.̠̪͚̰̠̙͚̪̭͋̑͑̄̌̊͆̅͑ͫ̽̂̂͆̽͆͞.̧̬̻̙̪̐̒ͤ̋́ͦ̄̈́ͮͥ̓ͩ͋̂̀͡.̢̤̗̱̞̗̩͖̬̌̅̀̓̑


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Nov 14, 2010)

Fuck yeah.


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 14, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Never heard of him.



Me neither


----------



## Rydian (Nov 14, 2010)

I heard he smells.


----------



## mameks (Nov 14, 2010)

shlong said:
			
		

> yes


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Nov 14, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> I heard he smells.


http://tomato.fobby.net/junk/patch/


----------



## CamulaHikari (Nov 14, 2010)

*signs petition* x3


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Nov 14, 2010)

*sings petition*


----------



## Kwartel (Nov 14, 2010)

I mean he's from Belgium~! Dunno what that has to do with it..


----------



## Rydian (Nov 14, 2010)

Who's got that thing from a mod's youtube with the puppet furry using a vacuum cleaner with the music in the background?

I really wanted to post that here.


----------



## BORTZ (Nov 14, 2010)

I vote no.


----------



## Rydian (Nov 14, 2010)

BortzANATOR said:
			
		

> I vote no.


Goddamn nonconformist!  I can tell you're a nonconformist because you're not agreeing with me, and I'm obviously right, so if you have a reason to disagree with me it's a stupid one.

Wait who's getting banned?


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Nov 14, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> Heh, I lol'd.
> 
> 
> Protokun: He just went around trolling and flaming.


I gathered from reading some of the threads and shouts.


_title has changed_

*signsignsignsignsignsign*


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Nov 14, 2010)

But Neo's a cool guy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





You just can't appreciate him.


----------



## mameks (Nov 14, 2010)




----------



## Ringo619 (Nov 14, 2010)

do i get  a gift  if i say no?


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Nov 15, 2010)

No.


----------



## Paarish (Nov 15, 2010)

Who is this "Overlord Nadrian" people keep bitchin about?


----------



## SparkFenix (Nov 15, 2010)

I say we ban whoever that is and get back to furries


----------



## tj_cool (Nov 15, 2010)

YES, I always hated people from Belgium











Spoiler


----------



## gameboy13 (Nov 15, 2010)

He did things of an unspeakable nature to me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*signs petition*


----------



## CarbonX13 (Nov 16, 2010)

Who's Overlord Nadrian? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*signs anyways*


----------



## Domination (Nov 16, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> But Neo's a cool guy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I never knew you were a Matrix fanboy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*signs petition to ban Nathan*

*signs petition to re-ban Rockstar*


----------



## monkat (Nov 16, 2010)




----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Nov 17, 2010)

HOLY FUCKING SHIT YOU LOOK LIKE YOUR AVATAR


----------



## scrtmstr (Nov 17, 2010)

kwartel said:
			
		

> I mean he's from Belgium~! Dunno what that has to do with it..


Belgium is ok, they've got damn good chips 

*signs*


----------



## playallday (Nov 17, 2010)

Who is he and what does he want?


----------



## Gh0sti (Nov 17, 2010)

so wait why are we banning Overlord? and rebanning rockstar?


----------



## Langin (Nov 17, 2010)

I sign for NO for both.

Nathan is a nice guy if I am right.

Rockstar? Same as ^ too!


@Monkat: Avatar=that pic, means thats god! OMG OMG OMG!


----------



## exangel (Nov 17, 2010)

If you're enjoying this thread, pretend there isn't a spoiler here.  And especially don't click it.  There might be some sort of (additional close-ups of) monkat nipplez or worse.



Spoiler: YOU HAVE BEEN WARNED



Or worse yet, an explanation.

It was originally entitled something else, "A Petition to Un-ban" some short-lived guy that was clearly using all of his creative efforts in being as obnoxious as possible with every post.

Since that persons posts were removed as well, some glitches were left in the Matrix that is the 'temp.  It is almost obvious in this thread.

Since most people weren't around when that all happened, the joke of changing the thread title = confusion for all those people who have no idea why it exists at all.



edit: realizing there are already nipplez on this page of the thread i tried to make it sound worse.  probably failed.


----------



## playallday (Nov 18, 2010)

exangel said:
			
		

> If you're enjoying this thread, pretend there isn't a spoiler here.  And especially don't click it.  There might be some sort of (additional close-ups of) monkat nipplez or worse.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^ monkat, learn from this good girl.  She knows how to use spoilers.


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Nov 18, 2010)

Dark Langin said:
			
		

> I sign for NO for both.
> 
> Nathan is a nice guy *if I am right*.
> 
> ...


you are wrong.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Nov 19, 2010)

↑ This.


----------



## Hadrian (Nov 19, 2010)

Nadrian is a prick but he is MY prick.


----------



## Rydian (Nov 19, 2010)

Gaydrian said:
			
		

> Nadrian is a prick but he is MY prick.


So you pee out of him?


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 19, 2010)

Everybody knows that Hadrian has a massive prick.

The biggest on the temp.


----------



## Hadrian (Nov 19, 2010)




----------



## monkat (Nov 19, 2010)

Arctic said:
			
		

> ^ monkat, learn


No.


----------



## tj_cool (Nov 19, 2010)




----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Nov 20, 2010)

​​​


----------



## Hadrian (Nov 20, 2010)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> Gaydrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Nov 20, 2010)

​​​


----------



## tj_cool (Nov 20, 2010)

Spoiler



[title:]


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 20, 2010)

pricks


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 20, 2010)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> pricks


ban him, i beg of you!!
Wut??


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Nov 21, 2010)

Gaydrian said:
			
		

> tj_cool said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Infinite Zero (Nov 21, 2010)

I'm left behind 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I can't read any of your secret messages


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Nov 21, 2010)

Fuck yeah.

Also, let this die already.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Nov 22, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> Also, let this die already.















































































No.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 22, 2010)

WTF is going on???


----------



## GundamXXX (Nov 22, 2010)

Hes belgian so obviously we should ban him ;/


And dont die on me yet damnit! YOU HAVE TO LIVE ON THREAD, DO IT FOR THE CHILDEREN.... THE CHILDEREN!!!!


----------



## Rydian (Nov 22, 2010)

He's got kids?


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Nov 22, 2010)

Teen pregnancy is a common thing around these parts.


----------



## Goli (Nov 22, 2010)

I won't let this thread die.
Also, please don't ban him >:.
Ban... I don't know... Monkat instead.


----------



## SparkFenix (Nov 22, 2010)

Goli said:
			
		

> I won't let this thread die.
> Also, please don't ban him >:.
> Ban... I don't know... Monkat instead.



How dare you ban Jesus?!


----------



## Jolan (Nov 22, 2010)

SparkFenix said:
			
		

> How dare you ban Jesus?!


Jesus got banned for your sins.


----------



## Sephxus (Nov 22, 2010)

Jolan said:
			
		

> SparkFenix said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He _unbanned himself _a few days later.


----------



## SparkFenix (Nov 22, 2010)

Sephxus said:
			
		

> Jolan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thats a pretty naughty weekend


----------



## redact (Nov 23, 2010)




----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 25, 2010)

Justice has been served.


----------



## Jolan (Dec 25, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Justice has been served.


Would you like Fries with that Justice?


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 25, 2010)

Jolan said:
			
		

> ProtoKun7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Erm...might as well.


----------



## mameks (Dec 25, 2010)

:3


----------



## Sop (Dec 26, 2010)

Can we ban Sop?


----------



## Infinite Zero (Dec 26, 2010)

Sop said:
			
		

> Can we ban Sop?


Sure thing, broda.


----------



## YayMii (Dec 26, 2010)

Sop said:
			
		

> Can we ban Sop?


I don't understand what an 11-year old is doing in the EoF.


----------



## PeregrinFig (Dec 26, 2010)

I don't even understand what _I_ am doing in the EoF. This place is the 4chan of the temp.


----------



## Rydian (Dec 26, 2010)

Equating /b/ with 4chan is a newbie mistake.  4chan is much more than /b/.

I don't even go there except once every few weeks to just browse around.  It's got a nice wallpapers section.

EDIT: Rydian is serious in the EoF.  More at 11.


----------



## Veho (Dec 26, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> Equating /b/ with 4chan is a newbie mistake.  4chan is much more than /b/.


Yeah, there's also /d/, /e/, /gif/, /h/, /s/, /u/, /cm/ and  /y/   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Spoiler



I visit /an/ and /po/


----------



## chyyran (Dec 26, 2010)

Dear -NAME AND ADDRESS WITHHELD-

Please can you ban -NAME AND ADDRESS WITHHELD-

Sincerely -NAME AND ADDRESS WITHHELD-


----------



## mameks (Dec 26, 2010)

Sop said:
			
		

> Can we ban Sop?


----------



## Jolan (Dec 26, 2010)

shlong said:
			
		

> Sop said:
> 
> 
> 
> > Can we ban Shlong?


----------



## Veho (Dec 26, 2010)

Jolan has shlong envy.


----------



## Jolan (Dec 26, 2010)

Wanna have a shlong fight?


----------



## mameks (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## monkat (Dec 27, 2010)

WHAT THE FUCK IS GOING ON HERE!?

I LEAVE FOR FIVE MINUTES. FIVE. MINUTES!


----------



## SparkFenix (Dec 27, 2010)

Stop!

Your making my shlong cry!


----------



## monkat (Dec 27, 2010)

SparkFenix said:
			
		

> Stop!
> 
> Your making my shlong cry!



That's not tears coming out of that shlong...


----------



## Jolan (Dec 27, 2010)

monkat said:
			
		

> WHAT THE FUCK IS GOING ON HERE!?
> 
> I LEAVE FOR FIVE MINUTES. FIVE. MINUTES!


Nothing, Monnie, we're waiting on you to be a referee for our shlong fight.


----------



## monkat (Dec 27, 2010)

...Monnie?

You will address me by my full name!

Monkat The Super Awesome And Sexy Monkey King!


----------



## Jolan (Dec 27, 2010)

Sure, Monnie, whatever you say.


----------



## monkat (Dec 27, 2010)

T'BRÛLERAS AUX FONDS D'ENFER


----------



## Jolan (Dec 27, 2010)

Ph'nglui mglw'nafh Cthulhu R'lyeh wgah'nagl fhtagn!


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 27, 2010)

sxzcvjhpaisdvfhadisfhyapsbv ns;lkjbtfr9 ytn3weryn3ie

I can speak gibberish too you know!


----------



## Infinite Zero (Dec 27, 2010)

asdfghjkl


----------



## mameks (Dec 27, 2010)

HERPADERPDERP.


----------



## .Chris (Dec 27, 2010)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> asdfghjkl


da "Hatsu" is back.


----------



## Thesolcity (Jul 10, 2011)

hgjgvhyjhn tgbyuhujyyr  ctvybhuin bhikmmiiiiiiiiiiiibnnnnnnnnnnnnikmcv

I tried rolling my face on my keyboard and this is what I got.


----------



## Shockwind (Jul 10, 2011)

Thesolcity said:
			
		

> hgjgvhyjhn tgbyuhujyyr  ctvybhuin bhikmmiiiiiiiiiiiibnnnnnnnnnnnnikmcv
> 
> I tried rolling my face on my keyboard and this is what I got.


Woah! No need to bump it, bro.


----------



## AlanJohn (Jul 10, 2011)

OH GOD HE ACTUALLY GOT BANNED
I WILL NEVER MAKE A 'PETITION TO BAN ' THREAD ANYMORE!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 10, 2011)

Oh, the irony.




			
				AlanJohn said:
			
		

> OH GOD HE ACTUALLY GOT BANNED
> I WILL NEVER MAKE A 'PETITION TO BAN ' THREAD ANYMORE!


(He made the thread)


----------



## Chhotu uttam (Jul 10, 2011)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Oh, the irony.
> 
> 
> 
> ...










Spoiler



no more words to say


----------



## YetoJesse (Jul 10, 2011)

who the hell is nadrian? O.o..


----------



## AlanJohn (Jul 10, 2011)

YetoJesse said:
			
		

> who the hell is nadrian? O.o..


lol eof n00b


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 10, 2011)

YetoJesse said:
			
		

> who the hell is nadrian? O.o..


Don't worry, he was banned


----------



## p1ngpong (Jul 10, 2011)




----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 10, 2011)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

>


Why close this?












Spoiler





;O;
​


----------

